# paddle holster for a Ruger Mark 1 Standard



## Hudson69 (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of a company that makes a kydex type paddle holster for the original Ruger 22LR pistol.  They have them for the II and III but I don't know if either are interchangeable with the I.

Gracias,


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 8, 2011)

See if the folks over at Trojan Tactical can help you out...


----------



## Blindside (Apr 9, 2011)

http://blackdogmachinellc.net/holster-for-the-ruger-mark-series.aspx

No idea on quality, I just found it with a google search.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 10, 2011)

You might want to talk to Mike at River City Sheaths( www.rivercitysheaths.com ). He primarily advertises knife sheaths, but I know he does custom kydex holsters as well. Top quality and good prices as well.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 13, 2011)

What's your budget for a holster?  

For the lower end, Fobus makes a Kydex paddle holster that can accomodate the Mark I, the E2 Evolution model.


----------

